# Advice??



## Dando (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey guy's Iv got a large 200litre tank. And a small 10 litre tank for my live-bearers. I have a heater and airstone and the tank is well planted. I really don't think I need a filter for the size of the tank but im' not sure??


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

meh it depends u should really have one but ull have to ask more experianced peeps good luck


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

4 liters is far too small for most livebearers.
As to your question, no, I don't think a filter will really do you that much good. You'll have to change the water so often in such a small tank that having a filter won't really add much benefit.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You can put a sponge filter in just about any size tank, and it will help water quality a bit. But, in that size tank, 100% water changes are still going to be needed. You can keep any size tank without a filter, if you change all the water frequently enough.


----------



## Dando (Apr 13, 2010)

*Still confused??*

Im debating if I should get a bigger tank?? Or just leave them where they are? Iv' had two successess with platy's droping in breeder boxes but they stress my big girls out!! This is my firt time with them in there own tank here are some photo's...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You can't have too many tanks. Livebearers will make enough babies to fill them all up. If all your fish are as nice as your avatar, you should be able to trade babies for tanks and supplies if you have enough room to grow them out. 

If you have an air-stone, you might as well have a "filter" even if its just a wad of filter floss and an air-line. Check this out. http://www.djramsey.com/tropfish/homemade.htm Or you can get something like this http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/10987/product.web and cut the tube down to fit in the tank.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Eep, do you have kissing gouramis in your bigger tank? 
Watch out, they will grow quite large and they will turn MEAN. I'd take them somewhere like a local fish store or a friend with a huge tank if I were you.


----------



## Lissa_678 (Mar 1, 2010)

I have a small 5 gal. tank that I use as a nursery. I put a small sponge filter in and it works like a charm, and no risk for the babies to be sucked up! Its fantastic.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I had shrimp and they always went inside the sponge filter


----------

